# Working on a Digi-Aurora!



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay, I am working on a Digi-Aurora. So far I am on the basic outline of him. It is a picture of him in his younger years. Now his fins aren't as "full" But he had fin rot so his fins are not as healthy  ... Well.... Let me try to get the photo up of the outline!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

The younger Aurora.








Digi-Aurora start.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice, I like it. You've matched the colors very well. I LOVE the eye. Like seriously, it looks amazing. O_O
What program are you using?


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I used Microsoft paint. I want to use a good editing program too, but my old computer had all that stuff
Thanks!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Did you use the mouse?


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

No, the touch screen on the lap top. Mice do not do well for me.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

ooo would you possibly be thinking about doing one or two of my fishies?? i can post you pictures after i get back from hawaii


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Sure! The Aurora Digi thing I made isn't the final... I forgot the Ventral fins lol


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

You peoples like so far?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Yay! Now.... Should I continue Aurora or start on Zafiro? (Now he is Shark cause my brother wanted it to be that)


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I will accept requests for Digi-bettas and they are free.. they are not payable good.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Continue Aurora


----------



## Adrienne (May 20, 2011)

continue Aurora.. a very adorable drawing 

I've never requested any art of Chalupa, but if you're offering, I can't really deny the chance lol!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Sweet! So if you wanna draw one of mine...just look at my album and choose one  thankies


----------

